# DNP 125mg/250mg cycle on DHacks..



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

So im going to be running DNP (yellow magic) starting tomorrow @125mg per day and maybe up to but definitely no higher than 250mg per day for 3/6 weeks depending on dosage. Im going to keep a log and post pics/diet and progress as much to keep a record for myself but also to allow others to follow for their own knowledge as i've been doing here for weeks in preparation!! Definitely running 125 for the first 7 days then might increase if heat n sides are ok.

Heres my stats and diet as it stands, will be weighing myself every morning and will post my before pics then too:

Height: 5'11

28 yrs old

Weight: 15st 2.4 (tonight will weigh again in the morning as my starter weight)

Food will be keeping my diet as it was before I fell off the wagon big time 3/4 weeks ago and put on about half a stone!!

Protein- 250g a day

Carbs- 160g a day

Supps= Electrolyte powder throughout the day, Vit C, Multivitamins.

Few other things to mention will be running a shot of sust 250 each week as well, I also have IBS wich for anyone who has it knows it can flare up and reek hell so hopefully it wont! Im ok if I avoid starchy foods mainly which from what Ive learnt about DNP would be a bad idea anyway unless I wanted some central heating... Before pics coming up in the morning


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Weighed in this morning at 15stone dead took first tablet, no effects as yet as to to be expected. Only having carbs for breakfast and post training is hard work!!


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

What dosage for your supps are u going to use? I was thinkin of doin a dnp cycle at some point aswel just don't know what I should run along side it


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

where are the fats?


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Dont take dnp when you are in and out an oven @140 degrees C and then vacuum forming @ about 190 degrees C for a day.......chocking for a freezing shower right now lol


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm in.

I assume you've done ALL your research.

Would love to suggest you take additional supplements (whilst not essential) that I was recommended including:

3g vit C

1.5g ALA

1200iu Vit E

1-2g Querecetin

2-3g Electrolyte powder

1g Magnesium

Credit to @00alawre


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry for some reason i didnt get notifications through that anyone had replied..........

Yes Im supplementing vitc + multivits, also electrolyte powder throughout the day and also got t3's on hand starting them in 2/3 days as im still only low dose at the min...


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Flaxmans said:


> What dosage for your supps are u going to use? I was thinkin of doin a dnp cycle at some point aswel just don't know what I should run along side it


With the vit c i'll be using 2/3 tabs a day at around 1200mg i think it is (its in the kitchen but im to chilled to check) and 3g electrolytes throughout the day, going to keep my 2litre bottle topped up all day with them


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

physique86 said:


> Sorry for some reason i didnt get notifications through that anyone had replied..........
> 
> Yes Im supplementing vitc + multivits, also electrolyte powder throughout the day and also got t3's on hand starting them in 2/3 days as im still only low dose at the min...


As far as I'm aware, DNP starts affecting your natural T3 instantly, so you should be supplementing alongside regardless of dose.


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

MF88 said:


> As far as I'm aware, DNP starts affecting your natural T3 instantly, so you should be supplementing alongside regardless of dose.


Really? I thought it was a gradual thing could you tell me where you got that from at all just for reference sake??


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

These are my before pics i took yesterday morning, sp p#@sed off with myself having got down to a decent BF beginning of Sept and having a better shape. Took 4 weeks to put back on 8lbs and look **** again!! Oh well onwards and upwards... Day 3 and so far all good ive dropped 3lbs which i suspect is just from tightening the diet back up mainly, nothing to report other than sat feeling quite warm in the evening but i think i tend to do tht anyway with the laptop on me, mrs said i sweated loads last night but didnt affect sleep. I seem to have gone to the toilet ALOt of times today!! wondering if that is a side effect as i normally only go once or twice not 7/8??!!


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

physique86 said:


> Really? I thought it was a gradual thing could you tell me where you got that from at all just for reference sake??


It affects T4>T3 conversion instantly yes, and from what I can remember its a linear relation so the more DNP you take, the less conversion will happen. However you will still have serum T3 as long as you didn't do a full carb deplete before starting. That should last you a good few days - In fact for me I didn't notice lethargy until day 12.

That being said, it won't hurt to take T3's now, you will be taking them anyway so Thyroid suppression is inevitable.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Your also consuming a sh!t load more water so would play a part in you p!ssing more.


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

silverzx said:


> Your also consuming a sh!t load more water so would play a part in you p!ssing more.


Yeah i wasn't meaning that ay brother lol


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

So I haven't logged in for while as ive been super busy with some stuff, heres my update so far...

Heat is definitely up, im usually what my gf calls 'nesh' but im sat there saying no to having the heating on and she is freezing. I dont feel really hot tbh got a bit of a sweat on but nothing major, sweating and hot during training and cardio but feel good strength wise. One thing i hadnt accounted for was the cravings!! All i can say is wow, been like Sherman clump on a cheat day.. Succumbed to it a few times so gonna get some sibutramine and also some sugar free jelly i saw posted on another log which is meant to be good.

Dropped half a stone so far but im upping the commitment from tomorrow with the diet been really strict and doing some sscardio after training... time to get ripped up ready for a nice clean bulk this winter!


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

Fuark my turn soon.

Mirin location op. Always wanted to go there


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

ha yeah man just how i roll.....

What dnp you using??


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

physique86 said:


> So I haven't logged in for while as ive been super busy with some stuff, heres my update so far...
> 
> Heat is definitely up, im usually what my gf calls 'nesh' but im sat there saying no to having the heating on and she is freezing. I dont feel really hot tbh got a bit of a sweat on but nothing major, sweating and hot during training and cardio but feel good strength wise. One thing i hadnt accounted for was the cravings!! All i can say is wow, been like Sherman clump on a cheat day.. Succumbed to it a few times so gonna get some sibutramine and also some sugar free jelly i saw posted on another log which is meant to be good.
> 
> Dropped half a stone so far but im upping the commitment from tomorrow with the diet been really strict and doing some sscardio after training... time to get ripped up ready for a nice clean bulk this winter!


Good work man, you on 125mg or 250mg's now? I've just started my second cycle to get me from 12% down to about 8% and I'm on 375mg ED. Sh1t its hot up in here. Hungry as fuark from the T3 too!


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

00alawre said:


> Good work man, you on 125mg or 250mg's now? I've just started my second cycle to get me from 12% down to about 8% and I'm on 375mg ED. Sh1t its hot up in here. Hungry as fuark from the T3 too!


Im on 250 right now, have been all week but yeah man it just got warmer outside to ive literally been dripping with sweat ha! Struggling with the cravings big time its like im been possesed, cant get hold of any sib is there anything else to clam cravings??


----------



## Muscle-up (Sep 20, 2014)

physique86 said:


> Im on 250 right now, have been all week but yeah man it just got warmer outside to ive literally been dripping with sweat ha! Struggling with the cravings big time its like im been possesed, cant get hold of any sib is there anything else to clam cravings??


How's the weight loss going?


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

physique86 said:


> Im on 250 right now, have been all week but yeah man it just got warmer outside to ive literally been dripping with sweat ha! Struggling with the cravings big time its like im been possesed, cant get hold of any sib is there anything else to clam cravings??


An EC stack will help with appetite if you're just hungry all the time haha. It would also compliment fat loss in a number of ways.


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Muscle-up said:


> How's the weight loss going?


Good mate, to date i think im around 9lbs lighter so bot bad at all really. In the gym today my best mate kept saying how much leaner i look and he is always diggin me about not been as lean as him so must be true. Now the temp hs gone down a bit not been sweating quite so much had no problem whilst training today. ... gonna get some eca to help with the cravings reckon i will probbly do two more weeks and stick at two a day so 250mg, its working for me no need to go higher for now


----------



## physique86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Update... so far im 1stone lighter!! Been much easier to cope with heat now the temp has dropped, got about 2 more weeks left of tablets on 2 a day so going to finish them have a clear out and get on the clean bulk. Currently completely off aas, feeling a little flat during training sessions but its worth it to see the weight coming off like it is.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any after pics?


----------

